# [Allianz-Die Aldor] Gasthaus zum Bambus



## Queen_Chrysalis (17. August 2012)

Ich grüße euch, zukünftige Pandaren !

Ich möchte euch ein weiteres Pandaren RP Konzept vorstellen. Es Handelt sich um das RP Konzept der Gilde "Gasthaus zum Bambus". Eins vorweg.. Es handelt sich bei der Gilde um eine Allianzgilde, welche nur von Pandaren bespielt wird. Finden tut ihr uns natürlich auf "Die Aldor".

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Allgemein
-----------------------------------------------------------
Das Gasthaus zum Bambus besteht aus tapferen Pandaren, welche sich der Seite der Allianz angeschlossen haben. Das Gasthaus zum Bambus besteht aus einer großen pandarischen Gemeinschaft. Unter ihnen befinden sich Reisende.. Braumeister.. Feldarbeiter und viele mehr. Das Gasthaus, bietet zudem einen Zufluchtsort für Reisende, welche sich von den Strapazen des Tages erholen wollen. Man könnte also sagen, dass man unter ihnen eine bunt gemischte Gemeinschaft vorfindet.

Unser Ziel ist es, eine große gemischte Gemeinschaft zu erschaffen, wo jeder seinen Platz findet. Die Pandaren des Gasthauses zum Bambus leben in Harmonie, welche jedoch nur erschaffen werden kann, wenn alle zusammen arbeiten. Die Braumeister kümmern sich um den Bestand des Bieres.. Die Feldarbeiter sorgen für eine gute Ernte.. Die Reisenden beschaffen Zutaten aus fernen Ländern.. Während die anderen sich um die Gäste des Gasthauses kümmern. Jeder arbeitet zusammen, und so entsteht eine große Gemeinschaft, welche zusammen an einen Strang zieht.. 

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Die Gemeinschaft
-----------------------------------------------------------
Unser Gasthaus funktioniert nur, wenn alle zusammen arbeiten. Jedes Mitglied des Gasthauses zum Bambus besitzt besondere Berufe, oder Fähigkeiten.. Damit unser Gasthaus täglich mit frischen Bier für die Gäste versorgt wird, müssen unsere Braumeister ihren Job nachgehen. Um die Felder muss sich jedoch auch gekümmert werden, so wie um die Gäste des Gasthauses. Bei uns ist jeder willkommen, der sich in unsere Gemeinschaft mit einbringen kann. Wir wollen eine große Gemeinschaft bilden, und somit können wir tatkräftige Unterstützung gebrauchen. 

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Was euch bei uns erwartet
-----------------------------------------------------------
Unser Tagesablauf wird immer etwas anders aussehen. Mal bespielen wir unser Gasthaus, und ein anderes mal gehen wir auf Reisen, oder bespielen iC eine Instanz. Somit setzt sich unser Konzept aus RP und PvE zusammen, obwohl unser Hauptaugenmerk, natürlich auf RP liegt. Wir empfangen Neulinge stehts mit offenen Armen, und auch als RP Anfänger ist man bei uns gut aufgehoben. 

Auch wenn unsere Gilde nur für Pandaren ist, so empfangen wir in unseren Gasthaus zum Bambus doch gerne alle Völker, und versuchen somit einen weitereren RP Spot zu erschaffen. 

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Wer wird aufgenommen ?
-----------------------------------------------------------
Wir nehmen jeden Pandaren auf, welcher das Level 15 überschritten hat, und auf der Suche nach einer großen Gemeinschaft aus Pandaren ist. Natürlich solltet ihr euch für RP interessieren, und eine Story zu euren Pandaren haben. Da wird jedoch größtenteils Pandaria bespielen, würde es sich empfehlen den Charakter auf Stufe 90 zu bringen.

Ihr solltet euch ein gutes Konzept für euren Pandaren ausdenken, so das dieser sich perfekt in unsere Gemeinschaft einsiedeln kann. Jede Klasse ist bei uns willkommen, doch bitten wir euch vorher schon zu überlegen, welche Rolle euer Charakter in der Gilde spielen soll. Wollt ihr vielleicht einen Braumeister? Oder doch lieber einen Reisenden ? Oder wollt ihr euch einfach nur um unsere Gäste kümmern ? Kein Problem ! Bei uns ist jeder willkommen !

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Wo befindet sich unser Gasthaus ?
-----------------------------------------------------------
Ihr findet uns im Tal der vier Winde. Wir bespielen das Gasthaus Donnerfuß, welches sich bei Pangs Hof befindet.
Zudem betreiben wir eine kleine Schaafsfarm in der Nähe der Donnerfuss-Felder. Diese findet sich nur wenige Minuten zu Fuß, von unseren Gasthaus entfernt.

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Interesse ?!
-----------------------------------------------------------
Ihr habt Interesse, und wollt unserer netten Gemeinschaft beitreten, oder habt ihr einfach nur Fragen ? Dann wendet euch ingame an Aminia, oder Kanelo. Ihr habt jedoch schon die Möglichkeit euch auf unserer Gildenseite zu bewerben ! 

Gasthaus zum Bambus - Unsere Gildenseite
-----------------------------------------------------------
Alle Infos, und Bewerbungen findet ihr auf : www.gasthaus-zum-bambus.gilde.in


----------

